# Early season stud



## Matt D (May 12, 2011)

Really love working with the short haired wts, it's all in the details!(LOL) Client wanted to save the dry stringy velvet that was just about off so it was tanned and taken care of.


----------



## huntnfishnut (Jan 12, 2011)

Wow... great all the way around


----------



## kspseshooter (Aug 6, 2010)

Beautiful!!!


----------



## SBF (Apr 6, 2010)

Beautiful buck MattD! I like that you are not afraid of the close-up, good job.


----------



## runningdeer (Mar 30, 2007)

LOOKS AWESOME! Great detail!


----------



## breiner11 (Apr 29, 2005)

Dang Matt, I got to get to your finish class!


----------



## Matt D (May 12, 2011)

Thanks guys! SBF, that is what I feel high quality work is all about, my site is full of detail shots to show what goes into my commercial work. Breiner, anytime you are ready to set something up, just let me know.


----------



## BP1992 (Dec 24, 2010)

Great work in that monster!


----------



## ozarksbuckslaye (Jul 24, 2008)

Outstanding work for sure!


----------



## dxtbuck002 (Jan 4, 2010)

great work! the detail is awesome!


----------



## StraightShotSam (Aug 11, 2010)

how much would a mount like that run a guy?


----------



## Baz59 (Feb 17, 2003)

StraightShotSam said:


> how much would a mount like that run a guy?


I know the same quality in KY will set ya back 475. This is the best mount i have seen on AT. I wouldnt consider taking an animal to someone unless it turned out looking like this one. I have 5 deer mounted and they all look the same as above. Congrats on a great mount!!


----------



## RONMARRIOTT (Apr 11, 2010)

*very very nice and what a beast!*


----------



## whitetail97 (Feb 4, 2012)

Amazing work!!!


----------



## hmstdsolow (Sep 30, 2008)

Wow! That's work to be proud of!


----------



## srsbznz (Sep 7, 2010)

great job!!


----------



## Matt D (May 12, 2011)

Thanks guys, I appreciate the kind words. My client had alittle more than normal in this mount due to saving and tanning the dried stringy velvet that was left on the rack.


----------



## Easlo (Apr 30, 2011)

Beautiful deer and awesome mount job.


----------



## flinginairos (Jan 3, 2006)

WOW!!!!!! Now THAT is what a deer mount is supposed to look like!! Beautiful!!


----------



## TH30060X (Jan 7, 2006)

flinginairos said:


> WOW!!!!!! Now THAT is what a deer mount is supposed to look like!! Beautiful!!


You ain't kidding. Wow!


----------



## John-in-VA (Mar 27, 2003)

Great looking mount.Real nice deer .


----------



## ullr88 (Oct 19, 2010)

Perfect!!! No other words describe that mount


----------



## GoosebyFLuFLu (Aug 12, 2011)

Wow that looks great. Very sweet mount.


----------



## AjPUNISHER (Aug 21, 2010)

Glad to see the pride in your work. You do a tremendous job.:thumbs_up

Congrats to your client as well!!!


----------



## Guardian Shoote (Jan 11, 2007)

Very nice


----------



## Brian811 (May 7, 2007)

Top notch work right there. You da man!!


----------



## Matt D (May 12, 2011)

Thanks for the comments guys. I do alot of out of state work as well. If you are interested in seeing more of my work, you can check out my site. If you have any questions, just e-mail me and I will get back to you as soon as I can. Thanks again.


----------



## P&y only (Feb 26, 2009)

I think there is a pin still in his ear. Do I win anything for noticing that? Awesome work.


----------



## Matt D (May 12, 2011)

LOL, no pin! What you see is a piece of the velvet hanging down. Thanks guys!


----------



## gdnfa77 (Mar 5, 2012)

that is so cool man


----------



## hunter-4-life (Feb 22, 2011)

Baz59 said:


> I know the same quality in KY will set ya back *475*. This is the best mount i have seen on AT. I wouldnt consider taking an animal to someone unless it turned out looking like this one. I have 5 deer mounted and they all look the same as above. Congrats on a great mount!!


Thats it?!?!?! We pay anywhere from 650-1000 depending for a shoulder mount up here!!


----------



## HORNS-A-PLENTY (Mar 6, 2012)

Super work -- such detail and smoothness!


----------



## MOC (Jul 4, 2003)

Great interpretation with the wrinkles, etc. Love those short caped bucks.


----------



## Treestandwolf (Feb 12, 2009)

I don't visit over here much but man, Matt has talent, as most of the guys here. Fantastic.


----------



## TimberlandTaxi (Aug 29, 2009)

Not too shabby friend, not too shabby.


----------



## onlyaspike (Apr 16, 2007)

Your work looks GREAT !!! Where in Ohio are you?


----------



## Matt D (May 12, 2011)

Hi Gaylord, I sent you a message back, thanks for the comments guys!


----------



## nomansland (Sep 12, 2008)

Absolutely beautiful!


----------



## Bowtech's#1 (Feb 21, 2008)

That is a work of art! You do awesome work!


----------



## Mulder (Aug 29, 2006)

Top notch taxi work is like fine art work, I can stare at it for hours. Outstanding work Matt!


----------



## Matt D (May 12, 2011)

Thanks again for all the comments guys and if you have any questions, just pm me or email me and I will get back to you as soon as I can.


----------



## KingOfTheJungle (May 17, 2012)

Incredible work! Wow!


----------



## RyanC. (Aug 12, 2010)

Beautiful mount! Excellent work. :thumbs_up


----------



## Cadet (Aug 21, 2010)

Best mount I've ever seen! Awesome job!!!


----------



## Juanmaria (Oct 28, 2010)

Looks great!


----------



## Gig49 (Apr 25, 2010)

Thats a work of art, beautifully done


----------



## nelliott (Feb 22, 2008)

Your mounts look amazing, excellent work.


----------



## bucknut1 (Sep 21, 2006)

that is awesome, great work


----------



## Matt D (May 12, 2011)

Thanks for the comments guys, season is just around the corner again! Good luck to all and if you have any questions, just get in touch with me.


----------



## HORNS-A-PLENTY (Mar 6, 2012)

Love it -- super!!!


----------



## V.Fleming (Oct 4, 2011)

Very nice Matt, I love looking at great taxidermy.


----------

